# jeûner, faire (le) carême



## gouro

Bonsoir,

J'ai un doute quant à cette construction " être en jeûne".
Un bon exemple, comme nous sommes ( musulmans) au mois de Ramadan.

Bonjour cher Ahmed, comment vas-tu ?  Ça fait belle lurette que je ne t'ai pas vu.  Avec cette chaleur, ce n'est pas facile de jeûner, tout le monde en parle sans cesse. 
Au fait, est-ce que tu es en jeûne ?- Non, je ne suis pas en jeûne. Je ne peux pas observer le ramadan cette année, car je suis très malade.

D'avance merci


----------



## Yendred

Je dirais :
_Est-ce que tu *fais le* jeûne ?
Non je ne *fais pas le* jeûne._


----------



## gouro

Merci
" Est-ce que tu fais le jeûne, aujourd'hui " est préférable à " est-ce que tu en jeune " ? Ou bien l'expression " être en jeûne" est incorrecte ?


----------



## Yendred

Pour moi "_être en jeûne_" est incorrect, car le jeûne n'est pas un état, mais une action.


----------



## snarkhunter

Yendred said:


> le jeûne n'est pas un état, mais une action.


... Je trouve que ça peut sans doute se discuter.
On peut se trouver en état de jeûne (d'un point de vue physiologique), tout comme on peut être en état de veille.


----------



## Bezoard

"Être en jeûne" ne se dit pas vraiment. _Faire le jeûne, observer le jeûne,_ ou plus simplement _jeûner_. Mais en fait, la formule la plus courante en France le semble _faire (le) ramadan_.
Étrangement,  il y a une bonne quarantaine d'années en Algérie, mes élèves disaient "faire (le) carême".



> On peut se trouver en état de jeûne (d'un point de vue physiologique), tout comme on peut être en état de veille.


En somme, _être à jeun_ !


----------



## Locape

Bezoard said:


> Mais en fait, la formule la plus courante en France le semble _faire (le) ramadan_.


Je confirme, 'Est-ce que tu fais le ramadan cette année ?' est la formulation que j'ai le plus entendu et lu en France, jamais _faire/observer le jeûne _de la part de musulmans, sauf peut-être des personnes âgées.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bezoard said:


> Étrangement,  il y a une bonne quarantaine d'années en Algérie, mes élèves disaient "faire (le) carême".


... C'est l'expression qu'utilise parfois un de mes amis qui est musulman, mais je pense qu'elle est devenue rare.

La dernière fois que je l'avais entendue, c'est dans le film "Le chocolat" de Lasse Hallström... mais qui se déroule dans la France de la fin des années 50.


----------



## gouro

snarkhunter said:


> ... C'est l'expression qu'utilise parfois un de mes amis qui est musulman, mais je pense qu'elle est devenue rare.


Mais vous, chrétiens, vous n'utiliseriez jamais l'expression " faire le carême" ? Remplaceriez-vous carême par ramadan même s'il s'agissait du carême chrétien? Il paraît que ceux ( musulmans) qui emploient carême à la place de ramadan, veulent respecter le français. Comme, amen au lieu de amine...


----------



## JClaudeK

gouro said:


> Mais vous, chrétiens, vous n'utiliseriez jamais l'expression " faire le carême" ?


Si, les chrétiens croyants disent _"faire (le) carême"._


> carême
> *1.* Privation de nourriture, de plaisirs qu'on s'impose durant cette période. _Faire (le) carême; l'observance du carême._ _Rompre (le) carême._ Cesser d'observer le jeûne et l'abstinence obligatoires du carême


Carême Wikipédia




gouro said:


> Remplaceriez-vous carême par ramadan même s'il s'agissait du carême chrétien?


Non, pas du tout.


----------



## gouro

Merci, maintenant c'est compris. Je ne comprenais pas ce que disait Bezoard " étrangement, il y a une bonne quarantaine d'années en Algérie, mes élèves disaient " faire (le) carême ". Je pensais que cette expression ne se disait pas. Je l'entends dans des conversations, mais n'étant pas français je ne sais pas si elle est correcte... Alors, un musulman peut dire dans ce cas : je fais (le) carême. Ce qui signifie qu'il observe le jeûne. Mais un chrétien ne pourrait pas dire " je fais (le) ramadan" s'il s'agissait du carême chrétien. 
Enfin, pourrait-on dire l'expression " être en état de jeûne" ?
Exemple:
Bonjour Ahmed, comment ça va ? Ton ventre m'a l'air gros aujourd'hui, est-ce que tu es en état de jeûne ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Maître Capello

gouro said:


> Enfin, pourrait-on dire l'expression " être en état de jeûne" ?


Non, ce ne serait pas idiomatique :

_Est-ce que tu es en jeûne ?_ ​_Est-ce que tu es en état de jeûne ?_ ​
Il faut simplement employer le verbe _jeûner_ :

_Est-ce que tu jeûnes ?_​_Est-ce que tu es en train de jeûner ?_​
Ou éventuellement _faire le jeûne_ comme déjà proposé plus haut :

_Est-ce que tu fais le jeûne ?_​
Il y a aussi _être à jeun_ comme l'a relevé Bezoard, mais cette expression s'emploie essentiellement dans un contexte médical ; on ne l'emploie guère dans un contexte religieux.


----------



## Locape

gouro said:


> Je ne comprenais pas ce que disait Bezoard " étrangement, il y a une bonne quarantaine d'années en Algérie, mes élèves disaient " faire (le) carême ". Je pensais que cette expression ne se disait pas. Je l'entends dans des conversations, mais n'étant pas français je ne sais pas si elle est correcte... Alors, un musulman peut dire dans ce cas : je fais (le) carême. Ce qui signifie qu'il observe le jeûne.


Je n'ai jamais entendu ni lu un(e) musulman(e) dire en France de nos jours _faire le carême_, il se peut qu'il y ait de rares personnes âgées qui le disent encore, mais reste à savoir s'ils le disent entre eux ou seulement devant un Européen, peut-être pour être mieux compris.


----------



## snarkhunter

Locape said:


> reste à savoir s'ils le disent entre eux ou seulement devant un Européen, peut-être pour être mieux compris.


... C'est une possibilité, oui.



gouro said:


> Mais vous, chrétiens, vous n'utiliseriez jamais l'expression " faire le carême" ?


N'étant pas chrétien, je suis bien incapable de répondre à une telle question !


----------



## Chimel

gouro said:


> Mais vous, chrétiens, vous n'utiliseriez jamais l'expression " faire le carême" ?


Si, mais 1) le carême est une pratique en perte de vitesse, comme beaucoup d'autres pratiques chrétiennes
2) Le carême est moins rigoureux que le ramadan. Il s'agit de jeûner totalement certains jours seulement, comme le Vendredi Saint, et pour le reste de limiter les excès et de s'infliger des privations selon les goûts et les habitudes de chacun. Quelqu'un qui aime le chocolat et les desserts pourra par exemple décider de s'en passer durant cette période alors qu'un autre se privera plutôt de son petit verre de vin à table.

Il est donc assez étonnant que des musulmans disent (ou disaient) _faire le carême _pour pratiquer le jeûne du ramadan.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai l'impression que _faire le carême_ se dit et se pratique surtout chez les catholiques, mais beaucoup moins chez les autres confessions chrétiennes.

Quoi qu'il en soit, bien que cet usage soit attesté, je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression sans article (_faire carême_) ; uniquement _faire *le* carême_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression sans article (_faire carême_) ; uniquement _faire *le* carême_.


... C'est peut-être par similarité avec des expressions comme "faire pénitence", "faire profil bas", etc ?


----------



## JClaudeK

snarkhunter said:


> N'étant pas chrétien, je suis bien incapable de répondre à une telle question !


Je ne suis pas chrétien non plus, mais il m'est arrivé d'entendre parler de ces "choses". 

Il me semble aussi que "faire/ observer *le* carême" est plus courant que "_faire carême"._


----------

